# How do you keep your pantleg out of your chain??



## martinman (Feb 2, 2004)

I tried a redline chain guard, but it doesn't fit very well. Any other ideas (besides the obvious cuff pants / rubber band pant leg)? 

I'm trying to fit it on a converted c.1999 schwinn mtb frame. I like the redline one because it's just a smoke grey, and isn't too flashy.

thx,
m


----------



## Nocturnus (Mar 28, 2005)

Donno, I don't do anything with my pants and i've got no marks on my pants to show. You could just wear one tube sock and pull it up over the pant leg.


----------



## martinman (Feb 2, 2004)

Yeah, well, i read the archives... Seems that most people just shove the pantleg in sox.... 

Bah! Product innovation please!!


----------



## onbelaydave (May 10, 2006)

*Pull your sock over your pants*

Free, works great. :thumbsup:


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

Sock, velcro strap, or just ride fast enough that the wind pushes your pant leg back and out of the way.

You really shouldn't have to spend more than $3 to solve this, and that's if you go for a nice reflective velcro strap.


----------



## hoovermd (Dec 22, 2007)

U need a pair of SS pants.

Read more here: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=4210617


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

i found a good alternative to the rubber band bit (they snap too easily & hang up on the fabric); ball-end bungees! slide the ball off the cord, tie a knot in it to fit your ankle (just enough to hold the pants, not enough to cut off circ.), and roll. because my cuffs flap around so much, i tie both legs back; i just let the things "drift" under the cuffs when i'm at work, and pull them back up into place when it's happy-go-home time....


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

...


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

I can't help you on how to mount it better. If I was in front of the bike I'm sure I could make it work.

Pants in sock, Velcro strap, or my favorite... shants!


----------



## markymark (Oct 30, 2004)

1. stop wearing flares
2. wear shorts
3. I love the word pantleg
4. Another favourite word is trousers. Have you tried riding in trousers instead of pants?
5. Read Dr Seuss's Pale Green Pants:

after that a week went by.
then one dark night in gri*****
i had to do an errand there and
fetch some grinitch spinach.
i was starting back through town
when those raced around a corner and
they almost knocked me down.


i lost my grinitch spinach
but i did nor even care
i ran home believe me
i really had a scare
now bicycles were never made for
pale green pants to ride 'em
especially spooky pale green pants
with no body inside 'em


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

My sock. Just tuck in the pant cuff.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

i'm a roller. just roll the one cuff. if you're worried about wrinkles, you wouldn't be riding in those pants to begin with, so it shouldn't matter. a pants cuff or shoelaces can still get caught on the chainring with anything short of a full(top, bottom and inbetween) chainguard.


----------



## urnotfast (Dec 31, 2007)

I use a velcro strap


----------



## Industrial (Jul 9, 2007)

The hipsters are rolling up one pantleg nowadays.


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

martinman said:


> Yeah, well, i read the archives... Seems that most people just shove the pantleg in sox....
> 
> Bah! Product innovation please!!


Back in the flare-leg days, I bought a set of velcro straps with a reflective surface. All the bike shops used to carry them. Haven't seen them for years. The patents are probably expired. You could contract the manufacturing to China & sell them on eBay. Have at it!


----------



## Cycledelic (Oct 13, 2004)

*SF solution*

A phallus - I mean phalanx - of riders in SF have found a perfect solution to this problem.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

I've got a bash plate for plaing with all the trees locally and it helps. If I have to wear long pants and it's warm, I usually use a velcro band. If it is cold, I have shoe covers that go up the leg a fair bit.


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

Ok, I stand corrected, $4, not $3
http://www.rei.com/product/631128
Planet bike has a $12 one, but why?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

When I first saw this thread, I read "pantleg" as _panties_!  
Then I see that picture from Cycledelic.  And I always thought commuting was such a mundane topic.

I use reflective velcro straps that I have used for 20+ years. :thumbsup:


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

*My 5 gram "integrated" trouser guard solution*

I bought a box of snap buttons ($3.99 gets you 4 sets per box) from Joann fabrics and hammered them on all my jeans,that way I don't need to remember to carry an ankle band around with me or worry about rolling up my pant leg in cold/ wet weather or have my sock stretch out and get chain lube on it.My trouser guard is always there and ready when ever I need it:thumbsup:

















Please pardon the picture quality as it was taken on a cell phone for the sake of this post earlier today.


----------



## stephen11364 (Jan 31, 2004)

I use this velcro thing-a-majig that a buddy of mine gave me. It's original use was two hold skis together.


----------



## TMaster (Jun 30, 2006)

I use a safety pin


----------



## Kenny301 (Jan 23, 2008)

Reflective velcro strap i got from WABA (Washington Area Bicycylist Assosiation:thumbsup:


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

Leave the pants at work.


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

Cycledelic said:


> A phallus - I mean phalanx - of riders in SF have found a perfect solution to this problem.


SF..that's a surprise...at least they were smart enough to wear helmets:skep:


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

I've been using the large size office binder clips for years. You can see it in the picture here.









The pic is from the most recent post on my blog where you can click on it for a bigger pic.

Mojoe


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

You could always use the old pair of Zebra striped spandex pants available at many clothing resale shops....


----------



## den9 (May 25, 2006)

Industrial said:


> The hipsters are rolling up one pantleg nowadays.


i been doin that chit for 10 years on my bmx bike, now i just roll up both pant legs or wear shorts


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Doesn't anyone remember the 80s? French-cuffs! It was a "style" thing then, and I say that very very loosely, cuz it sure looks goofy nowadays. In any case, for those retro-minded commuters...

take your pantleg,
fold it together once at the ankle, so it tapers towards your foot
roll the bottom of the pantleg up a few times. 
Instant style


----------



## den9 (May 25, 2006)

bad andy said:


> Doesn't anyone remember the 80s? French-cuffs! It was a "style" thing then, and I say that very very loosely, cuz it sure looks goofy nowadays. In any case, for those retro-minded commuters...
> 
> take your pantleg,
> fold it together once at the ankle, so it tapers towards your foot
> ...


i dont know what you mean, are u talking about just rolling them up? if so thats the style i still use


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

Toe clip strap works great too.


----------



## iammike (Apr 17, 2008)

i do a roll. simple, cheap.


----------



## jabpn (Jun 21, 2004)

martinman said:


> I tried a redline chain guard, but it doesn't fit very well. Any other ideas (besides the obvious cuff pants / rubber band pant leg)?
> 
> I'm trying to fit it on a converted c.1999 schwinn mtb frame. I like the redline one because it's just a smoke grey, and isn't too flashy.
> 
> ...


Unless you get a full chain cover like this...









...like it or not you're going to have to go with the pant roll up or pant leg band of some sort. Why would you expect otherwise? Unfortunately, here in the States bikes are sold as play toys not practical transportation so you don't find many with these features ala European countries.


----------



## Fuelish (Dec 19, 2003)

nepbug said:


> You really shouldn't have to spend more than $3 to solve this, and that's if you go for a nice reflective velcro strap.


 That was my solution - helped add some visibility during dark rides, and just flip it over, black side out, for return ride home.


----------



## little_engine_that_could (Apr 23, 2008)

Yeah, I'm not gonna lie. Velcro strap or sock, I still occassionally get grease stains on my pants. Nice pants can't always be rolled. Since stains are *not* acceptable on expensive work clothing, and chain guards don't seem to exist for multi-speeds, I've come up with my own solution.....

Ready for it?



Hiking gaiters.

That's right. Hiking gaiters. They go up almost to my knee. No stains, ever. 

There has got to be a better way. I just don't know what that is. I could change at work, but I don't really sweat on my commute, and there's no shower anyway, so why bother? I'd easily pay $100+ for a good chain guard that worked on a multi-speed bike.


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

Don't wear pants. simple.


----------



## TRIPLE R (Jan 17, 2008)

defnetly velcro straps,thay do for bike straps for cars too
gotchastraps.co.nz


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 17, 2006)

Simple.


Wear shorts.


----------



## tegski (Aug 19, 2004)

*Cheap - go for style*

For the person truly with everything...
The Brooks trouser strap


----------



## dnoyeb (Sep 23, 2007)

Velcro One-Wrap straps.

http://www.velcro.com/consumer/products_sp.htm

They are great for strapping up extension cords of all lengths and types. I just wrap it around my pant leg. The one I bought was too small, so I doubled them up. Got mine at Lowes.


----------



## chemguy (Mar 8, 2006)

Another vote for the reflective velcro strap. Been using it for years with only a handful of mishaps with chain rub.


----------



## dnoyeb (Sep 23, 2007)

...


----------



## olgluefoot (Oct 28, 2006)

Cru Jones in the bmx movie Rad went with a red bandana tied around his leg. If your not afraid of gang affiliation, go for it


----------



## gzick (Apr 1, 2011)

*cheap solution*

My bf and I just came up with a great idea: You know those rubber bands that you get every time you buy asparagus? Well I always keep them thinking that someday I will figure out a use for them. That day is today! I looped together three of them and was trying to figure out how to close it to bind my pant leg tight - my boyfriend suggested a paperclip. Works like a charm. Free of charge.


----------



## Pittzer (Apr 30, 2009)

You could become this guy...


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

...but then you have to worry about the cape.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Varied over time, mood what I have. Shorts, sock over, roll up, large O ring, duct tape, reflective velcro, now often use a non reflective velcro strap that was free. One bike is now 1 x 9 and has an old 52 tooth chain wheel cut into a guard with no FD to catch on, I don't have a chain-pantleg issue, but in certain winds, the left pant leg one wants to catch the classic brazed-on FD cable guide a roll up brings it clear. If I had to ride arriving in nice clothes, I'd consider Velo-Orange's shorty fully enclosed Al chain case. I think ANT bikes has it too.


----------



## stealthelite1986 (Aug 17, 2009)

I've always wore 3 1/4 short's even in winter, when it gets cold, knee warmers from endura and if it gets even colder i wear ron hills underneath and hiking socks, never had any trouble ever with my rig up.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

s0ckeyeus said:


> ...but then you have to worry about the cape.


 Wonder Woman does not have such problems....


----------



## derockus (Mar 27, 2009)

i use an old toe strap too


----------



## xufima (Jun 4, 2009)

little_engine_that_could said:


> Hiking gaiters.
> 
> That's right. Hiking gaiters. They go up almost to my knee. No stains, ever.


 +1 for hiking gaiters


----------



## m85476585 (Jun 7, 2007)

I have a reflective slap bracelet that was given out by my community in Norway to make kids walking to school more visible in the winters when the days are short. (At the time I got it, I was a kid walking to school in the winter when the days where short)

Amazon sells them
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000I6JOGW/

and QBP has them, so ask your LBS to carry them!


----------



## curtboroff (Sep 21, 2010)

This bashguard should work, and it covers all 3 chainrings, not a 3rd ring replacement.

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/13...s/Blackspire-Big-Ring-Protector-Bashguard.htm


----------



## Ktse (Jul 12, 2008)

curtboroff said:


> This bashguard should work, and it covers all 3 chainrings, not a 3rd ring replacement.
> 
> http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/13...s/Blackspire-Big-Ring-Protector-Bashguard.htm


I agree with using a bashguard as well. Make sure it's big enough to overlap with the front derailleur cage too since a big enough gap can still be prone to sucking in a pant leg.


----------



## Bubba Dinglespeed (Jan 31, 2011)

I wear regular knaki slacks at work. I just roll both pantlegs past the calf, just below the knee. Haven't had any problems. Use to do the sock thing and fold over and roll. Just rolling them straight up has worked the best. No need for fancy hardware!


----------

